# Sports clubs in Dubai



## SFarrell (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi Everyone, first time posting.

Ive been in the UAE for 6 weeks now and loving it, recently moved to Dubai Marina and commuting to Abu Dhabi. First of all i would just like to say that this site has been extremely helpful when i was making the decision to come out here and im glad there are a dedicated bunch of people on here willing to share useful info.

Now to the topic! Was wondering if anyone had any info about amatuere football (soccer) teams, leagues etc in Dubai. I must admit it is the one thing i do miss from my life in the uk. Also looking to take up other sports as an alternative , boxing, martial arts etc any info anyone could provide would be much appreciated.

Also noticed people Kayacking in Dubai Marina the other night, it looke like fun and im guessing would keep me fit as well, any infor on this would also be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

For football have a look here:

Jebel Ali Golf Resort & Spa Centre of Excellence Football Acadmy UMBRO

If you look on Dubiizzle community site (Dubizzle.com - Dubai Community) you will find tonnes of activities.

HTH


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi See the facilities at Dubai Insports club
INSPORTZ


----------



## QS & Kids (Sep 25, 2008)

SFarrell said:


> Hi Everyone, first time posting.
> 
> Ive been in the UAE for 6 weeks now and loving it, recently moved to Dubai Marina and commuting to Abu Dhabi.



How are you finding the commute (how long on average etc)? I'm about to start work in Abu Dhabi and am considering basing teh family in Dubai Marina or Discovery Gardens area.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

QS & Kids said:


> How are you finding the commute (how long on average etc)? I'm about to start work in Abu Dhabi and am considering basing teh family in Dubai Marina or Discovery Gardens area.


I wouldn't base a family in the Marina, it's not an area for kids. The Gardens/Discovery Gardens or the Greens mate. They have parks and play areas and public swimming pools. The marina they'd be cooped up in some high rise apartment - I'd hate that as a kid.


----------



## QS & Kids (Sep 25, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I wouldn't base a family in the Marina, it's not an area for kids. The Gardens/Discovery Gardens or the Greens mate. They have parks and play areas and public swimming pools. The marina they'd be cooped up in some high rise apartment - I'd hate that as a kid.



Thanks for that matey ..... I was thinkig it may be a good place for the missus to take them out for walks and stuff as we'll have a little one in a pram. Disc Gardens is my ideal choice if i can get a 2 bed somewhere near the IB Mall but they seem to be as rare as rocking horse sh*te.

I'll be over there on my own for a little bit so I can have a nose about then.

I'm assuming the commute to AD is about an hour or it may change the plans considerably anyway otherwise.


----------



## etherijohn (Dec 10, 2008)

*Football Club near Dubai Marina??*

Hi there SFarrell

This is my first time posting too and I've been here for about 5 weeks now.

I'm living in the Dubai Marina and also working in Abu Dhabi.

What I'm looking for is a football club to join near to the Marina. Have you had any luck with finding one? I've played all my life and this is the first season not playing so missing it a fair bit.

Hope you can help.

Cheers
JP



SFarrell said:


> Hi Everyone, first time posting.
> 
> Ive been in the UAE for 6 weeks now and loving it, recently moved to Dubai Marina and commuting to Abu Dhabi. First of all i would just like to say that this site has been extremely helpful when i was making the decision to come out here and im glad there are a dedicated bunch of people on here willing to share useful info.
> 
> ...


----------



## SFarrell (Jun 13, 2008)

etherijohn said:


> Hi there SFarrell
> 
> This is my first time posting too and I've been here for about 5 weeks now.
> 
> ...


Hi there

Not joined a team yet as didnt see the point in doing so before xmas (the league is currently on a break now over the xmas period). I have made contact with a couple of clubs and will contact them again after xmas with a view to getting match fit again, hopefully shouldnt take too long, then force my way into a team hopefully. 

You should check the league website out "dxb.leaguerepublic" (cant post the link as i havent posted on the forum enough yet) useful links to teams etc, 

Please pm if you have any luck, perhaps we could share transport etc. 

Just as a matter of interest, where about in Abu Dhabi do you work? I am in the construction sector working on Saadiyat Island. 

On another note, i have been attending MMA (Mixed Martial Arts) Class's to build up fitness before i start playing again, will probably try and keep it going as well as football, pm if anybody wants details for the class, its really good fun!


----------



## etherijohn (Dec 10, 2008)

Sounds good, I'll check that website out. Cheers for that mate.

I'm working on Old Airport Road, not sure of the place in relation to many things though. It is on the near side to Dubai. My mate and I work together and were driving down but we will be taking a shuttle which our work provides as it will save us a whole lot of $$.

I could be interested in coming along to a martial arts session to see what it is like. I have tried kickboxing in the past but didn't stick at it. Would be keen to join a football club with someone else so let's see what suits, re location and grade and availability.

Get in touch with me via email so we can sort the football in the new year and/or a martial arts class.

Cheers
JP

jp.etheridge at gmail






SFarrell said:


> Hi there
> 
> Not joined a team yet as didnt see the point in doing so before xmas (the league is currently on a break now over the xmas period). I have made contact with a couple of clubs and will contact them again after xmas with a view to getting match fit again, hopefully shouldnt take too long, then force my way into a team hopefully.
> 
> ...


----------



## dbeattie (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi, FIRST TIME USER!

I am moving over to Dubai in June and am looking to find a boxing club to join? I currently train twice a week at an amateur club in motherwell, nothing to serious, and would be really keen to keep it up if possible?

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------

